# Net migration increasing in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Visitor arrivals in New Zealand increased by 9% last month compared with May 2012 and fewer departures are pushing up net migration, according to the latest official figures. The data from Statistics New Zealand shows that the increase was mainly due to more arrivals from Australia with numbers increasing by 8,000 and from China with [...]

Click to read the full news article: Net migration increasing in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

